# Regarding IPod Warranty....



## amitskale (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello Guys,

I am planning to buy an ipod 30 gb. But I am worried about the warranty. JJmehta mention on their website that there would be 1 year warranty on the same.

But if somebody purchases an ipod without bill then how the warranty can be availed in case some problem comes later?

A shopkeeper here in pune told me that the warranty is directly from Apple and it could be availed even if there is no bill.

Please reply at earliest some info about this!!

Regards,
Amit Kale.


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2007)

well i dont really remember whether i neede to punch in my bill details but as far as apple is concerned when u plug in ur ipod for the first time it will tell u to register ur product based on the serial no. behind ur ipod (this has nothing to do with ur bill) and then its in the apple db and can bbe accessed anywhr .. 

i really dont remember whether i punched any of my bill details may b some 1 will be able to help better


----------



## nepcker (Mar 27, 2007)

A link you should check out is *www.apple.com/support/ipod/service/faq/.

For your convenience, here are the questions you might be wondering about:

_ How long is my iPod covered by Apple’s warranty?_
Your iPod is covered for one year by Apple’s Limited Warranty for iPod. Warranty service for eligible repairs is available at no charge for twelve months from the date of original retail purchase (”date of purchase”). If you have purchased an AppleCare Protection Plan for iPod, there will be no shipping and handling fee. A $29.95 shipping and handling fee will apply to all warranty repairs performed six months after date of purchase.

_ How can I tell if my iPod is in-warranty?_
Your iPod is covered by Apple’s Limited Warranty for iPod for one year from the date of original purchase. Apple’s Limited Warranty begins on the date that the iPod was originally purchased. *Apple may need to examine your proof of purchase document to verify your iPod’s warranty status.*

_ How much will my in-warranty service be?_
Warranty service for eligible repairs is available at no charge for twelve months from the date of original retail purchase (”date of purchase”). If you have purchased the AppleCare Protection Plan for iPod, there will be no shipping and handling fee. A $29.95 shipping and handling fee will apply to all warranty repairs performed six months after date of purchase.

_ How do I get my iPod serviced?_
Easy! If your iPod is still covered by Apple’s Limited Warranty for iPod, complete the iPod service request form on our website. Once we receive your service request, we will send you a shipping box so you can send your iPod to us. NOTE: A physical address is required - Apple cannot ship to PO Boxes or APO Boxes. When we receive your iPod and confirm that the service request matches the iPod’s condition, we will send you a replacement iPod that may be new or refurbished. The replacement iPod will be functionally equivalent to your iPod when new.

_ What is the status of my iPod service request?_
You can check the status of your iPod service at any time on our easy service status website at *www.apple.com/support/selfservice/status.


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ ur post is no where related to hgis query .. he wants to know whether a non-billed ipod is covered under warranty .. my guess is yes coz apple wants u to register ur ipod based on its serial no ....


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 27, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> A link you should check out is *www.apple.com/support/ipod/service/faq/.
> 
> Apple may need to examine your proof of purchase document to verify your iPod’s warranty status.



I think this means the bill.


----------



## nepcker (Mar 27, 2007)

What is a "non-billed" iPod? Why would anyone buy an iPod without a bill? 

Regardless, to find out whether you can avail the warranty or not, try contacting a Genius at an Apple Store or post your query at the Apple Discussion Forums (*discussions.apple.com/). You can also try visiting *www.apple.com/support/ipod/family/ for support on iPod.


----------



## amitskale (Mar 27, 2007)

Why I require an ipod without bill? Simple! An ipod without bill costs less. 

I had given the reference of jjmehta in Mumbai who quote the prices of ipod excluding taxes and moreover you can buy ipod exclusive of taxes at the price quoted on their website and also get 1 year warranty . Thats why I wanted to know how it was possible.

Regards,
Amit Kale.


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2007)

there is approx of 2.5k difference with and w/o bill ...


----------



## anandk (Mar 27, 2007)

better to buy it with the bill, u will need proof of purchase for a warranty, wont u ? !


----------



## nix (Mar 27, 2007)

dont use 3rd party softwares to transfer songs to/from ipod...this will void the warranty...and dont forget to buy a cover for it...that skin type is good.


----------



## iMav (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ who says so ... 3rd pary firmwares will void warranty that too only if u remove apple's firmware ... make a apartition and hav 2 firmwares ... warranty not void


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

amitskale said:
			
		

> Why I require an ipod without bill? Simple! An ipod without bill costs less.
> 
> I had given the reference of jjmehta in Mumbai who quote the prices of ipod excluding taxes and moreover you can buy ipod exclusive of taxes at the price quoted on their website and also get 1 year warranty . Thats why I wanted to know how it was possible.
> 
> ...


*YOUR iPod WILL NOT BE UNDER WARRANTY FROM APPLE IF YOU PURCHASE IT ILLEGALLY, I.E. WITHOUT A BILL!*

Keep that in mind before you spend that money. If your iPod dies on you, you'll have to pay the repairing charges. Apple will repair it for you.


----------



## iMav (Mar 30, 2007)

are u sure that during the registration of the ipod u have to put in the bill details


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

No, you don't need to. But when you take it for servicing, they will generally ask for the bill.


----------



## iMav (Mar 30, 2007)

no they dont ... i took my pod they only chkd whether it was under the warranty online and did not even ask me for the bill


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

OK, maybe then.

But buying it sans the bill is illegal. I am not sure Apple would provide support for an illegally purchased product. I'll confirm it from Apple and post about it later.


----------



## Tapomay (Mar 31, 2007)

Dear friends I have few questions about iPod. Will it be safe to buy one from ebay? I am worrying about the possible damage during transit, as this one is a hard-drive based product. What's your opinion?

I am also a littlebit confused between iPod and Creative Zen. I read many reviews over the net but they are just elaborated company specifications. I think Creative Lab can give better support in India. If anyone came across both the players, please comment about their quality.

And what's the price of the 80GB iPod with bill? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iMav (Mar 31, 2007)

ebay - my advice - no
ipod has better after sales as far as mumbai is concernd
zen or ipod - well thts ur desicion ... zen is far more feature rich than the over hyped ipod


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Tapomay said:
			
		

> Dear friends I have few questions about iPod. Will it be safe to buy one from ebay? I am worrying about the possible damage during transit, as this one is a hard-drive based product. What's your opinion?
> 
> I am also a littlebit confused between iPod and Creative Zen. I read many reviews over the net but they are just elaborated company specifications. I think Creative Lab can give better support in India. If anyone came across both the players, please comment about their quality.
> 
> ...


Apple will give you better customer support than Creative.

Creative Zen will give you more bang for the buck, i.e. more features for lesser price. But the iPod has a much better user interface and is exceedingly easy to use. Almost everything is automated. There's a reason why it is so famous. You need to use an Apple product to experience the quality. 

Price of the 80GB iPod is approximately Rs. 23,000.


----------



## iMav (Mar 31, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> But buying it sans the bill is illegal. I am not sure Apple would provide support for an illegally purchased product.


 i got my ipod with bill from a duty free shop at the same price at which i was getting it w/o a bill ... i dont see and illegality as its only the tax and duties u evade and apple doesnt face any losses ... i know u love apple dude dont worry a few ipods bought at a lower proce than the mrp wont dent apple's market share on the other hand will only help it ...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

What has this got to do with my liking Apple!

Anyway, I asked an Apple Authorised Reseller and though he told me that it is not recommended to buy it without a bill, he could not give me any reasons for doing so. I asked him whether Apple will service it or not since the registration is done online and is not dependant on the bill and he told me that you might be asked to produce the bill in some cases. However, he clearly wasn't very confident about what he was saying - which leads me to believe that an original iPod purchased without a bill but registered with Apple is fully covered with the warranty.


----------



## iMav (Mar 31, 2007)

^^ egg jactly


----------



## nepcker (Mar 31, 2007)

There ought to be some proof of purchase of your iPod, right? Apple won't provide service to stolen iPods, so it's best to buy it without the bill.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't you think you made a wee little error there?


----------



## nepcker (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, it should have been:

There ought to be some proof of purchase of your iPod, right? Apple won't provide service to stolen iPods, so it's best to buy it *with* the bill.


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

an ipod stolen also has a serial no. .... so if u r able to remmber that serial no. and a proof of purchase provide both to apple and request them to pu out some sort notice to all customer care centres that if this pod comes hold it till the issue is solved ... for something like this yes a bill is safe ... 

*but then its not mandatory to have a bill for servicing*


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

How can the original poster be sure that the iPod he is being given is not a stolen one?


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

how do u come to know that the cell fone u r buying form the grey market is not a stolen 1


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, most products in the grey markets are stolen. No one will deny that.

That is why I am saying that you should avoid buying from the grey market. I never do.


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, *most* products in the grey markets are stolen. No one will deny that.


 i deny that word, ur sources have gone to the wrong market


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, maybe then. I have hardly ever gone to grey markets. In Siliguri, I am sure that our grey market has near about hundred percent stolen stuff. So much so that we call it '_chor bazaar_. So, my opinion is based on it. I may be wrong, of course.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 30, 2007)

I was just checking out the support coverage left for my MacBook Pro on Apple's newly designed support web site when I saw this statement:





> Please put your sales receipt in a safe place. You will need it for warranty validation.


So, I think we can safely assume that a legal bill is a must if you want to claim service under warranty for an iPod.

I know it is a pretty old thread but I thought it was a point important enough to warrant a post.


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2007)

dude that did not happen twice ... once with me ... my pod was purchased from the white market with bill they did not ask me ... and my friend who purchased it from the grey market got a replacement headphones last month ...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, maybe...

I definitely wouldn't want to risk that, but if a major amount of money is involved, I guess some other people would want to do it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

lolz , i got my Ipod nano as a prize ,

 now if something happens , i wouldn't have bill to testify that i bought it


----------

